# Soilless medium for hydro



## Greenman (Apr 14, 2014)

Can you combine coco fiber and hydro ton?


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 15, 2014)

Why would you wanna mix? I think it depends on the Hydro setup too


----------



## Greenman (Apr 15, 2014)

I have two  quart size pots and not enough hydroton to fill em both, and I'm all tapped out for this grow but I have lots of coco fiber that I use in terrariums


----------



## mutley (Apr 15, 2014)

You could but it would mean messing with your feeding schedule as one is hydro the other is coco.
Mutley


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 16, 2014)

I have used them both together interchangeably in hydro and soilless without issue. I don't think you would have to change feeding schedule unless you are going from hydro to soilless or vice-versa. The coco will require the addition of calmag as coco will lock up a considerable amount of it initially. I would use 1-2ml per gallon of water with every ffeed and water for the first 3-4 weeks then use it only with feeding after that. If in hydro setting, then use 2-3ml per gallon off water each time you set up a new rez.


----------



## Greenman (Apr 16, 2014)

My ph in the water is really high , will I need to add cal mag with a ph of 8.5? I have phosphoric acid and citric acid to lower the ph with


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2014)

Your pH really has nothing at all to do with whether you will need Cal-mag or not.  You absolutely will have to get your pH down though.  If you are running hydro, you want your pH in the 5.5 to 6.0 range.  I like to start low and let it drift up.  Do you have a good quality pH meter?


----------



## Greenman (Apr 16, 2014)

Just the GH ph adjuster kit that came with the flora series performance pack, I plan to get a. Fancy digita l one later but I think this will work for now


----------



## Greenman (Apr 16, 2014)

I also have a mag supplement but no calcium supplement  and what I have is. Bud candy


----------



## zem (Apr 24, 2014)

i have read about 50/50 coco hydroton mixes, I personally would rather work with one medium and not mix them except if the coco happens to be very fine grade and not airy enough. I am currently in the process of trying coco and 3 types of hydroton side by side. it is my first such trial but if i wanted to bet on it, i would bet in favor of hydoton all in, but i'll have to wait and see.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 24, 2014)

Greenman said:


> Just the GH ph adjuster kit that came with the flora series performance pack, I plan to get a. Fancy digita l one later but I think this will work for now



 If you are planning on running hydro, I don't think the GH pH adjuster kit is going to be accurate enough (I have one of those, too).  You really need something that is going to give you accurate reading to  a tenth.  With soil it is not the issue that it is with hydro.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 26, 2014)

I have run 50/50 coco and hydroton, as has my buddy, and we neither one had any issues other than the coco bits getting into the res and stopping up the pump. My buddy put filter bags on his pumps to stop the problem, but I use coco mat liners or smart pot bags as liners to keep the coco coir in place. I personally found the smart pots to be the key trick to using coco coir in hydro setup to prevent the bits from getting out.

I agree with THG on the pH measuring. In hydro you really have to maintain a narrow spectrum of pH while following the pH drift and I just don't trust color coding as well as I trust a pH pen.


----------

